# CableCard Purchase



## onecastdan (Nov 25, 2006)

Does anybody know where I can purchase a CableCard from, other than the cable company. My cable company (Service Electric Cablevision Sunbury PA) wants 125.00 apiece, and they will not rent them out. Thanks, Dan


----------



## sommerfeld (Feb 26, 2006)

onecastdan said:


> Does anybody know where I can purchase a CableCard from, other than the cable company.


They have to come from the cable company and match the cable head-end, but if they're charging $125 for them they're IMHO violating the spirit of the regulations.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

Will they buy them back if you discontinue service?

I'd write a letter to the local public utilities commission and the local franchise office complaining. 

This is certainly their way to avoid deploying them.


----------



## segaily (Aug 3, 2003)

My cable company charged me $100 each for my cable cards. Metrocast my cable company said that by law they could charge up to 10% over there cost for the cards and that Motorola was charging them $90 each for the cards.


----------



## onecastdan (Nov 25, 2006)

Service Electric Cablevision, Sunbury PA, Said they will sell cards to me at there cost which is 125.00 apeice. To me it seems like its over-priced.


----------



## Rocko62580 (Sep 26, 2006)

segaily said:


> My cable company charged me $100 each for my cable cards. Metrocast my cable company said that by law they could charge up to 10% over there cost for the cards and that Motorola was charging them $90 each for the cards.


I too have Metrocast. That sounds like a bunch of BS. Did you try complaining to the local franchise commity? They can be found on the back of your bill! Let me know!


----------



## steelio (Jul 12, 2002)

I would buy them then sue. If they can leaglly charge 10% over cost and they cost $90 then that is 10%+$1. So by law they would be up S creek without a paddle. Technically. And you might as well take those battles because sadly it sounds like these cable companies and bending you over the table.


----------



## onecastdan (Nov 25, 2006)

I'm going to complain to service electric and see what they have to say. Thanks to everyone for your input. 
Dan


----------



## chrispitude (Apr 23, 2005)

I called Blue Ridge Cable TV today to find out how they handle CableCards. I get one card free as a part of my HD package, and the second card is just charged as an additional active house outlet (small fee). This seemed very reasonable.

- Chris


----------



## onecastdan (Nov 25, 2006)

I talked to service electric cable and they said there cost is a little under 100.00 per card. 125.00 to me. Also there will be an additional monthly service fee of 2.00 for any service I have encrypted on the second card. ( in other words 2.00 extra for HBO, 2.00 extra for cinimax, 2.00 extra for upper digital tier channels.) He also stated maybe the reason the other cable co. are charging less is they may have a large inventory of cards and are getting rid of them before the next generation cards come out and these become obsolete. He only keeps 10 cards in stock. At this point I don't know what to think. The additional charge on the second card is hard to swallow considering the cards will be going into only one dvr. 
Any thoughts or suggestions, I would like to buy an S3 and transfer my S2 lifetime. 
Thanks, Dan


----------



## onecastdan (Nov 25, 2006)

I talked to service electric cable and they said there cost is a little under 100.00 per card. 125.00 to me. Also there will be an additional monthly service fee of 2.00 for any service I have encrypted on the second card. ( in other words 2.00 extra for HBO, 2.00 extra for cinimax, 2.00 extra for upper digital tier channels.) He also stated maybe the reason the other cable co. are charging less is they may have a large inventory of cards and are getting rid of them before the next generation cards come out and these become obsolete. He only keeps 10 cards in stock. At this point I don't know what to think. The additional charge on the second card is hard to swallow considering the cards will be going into only one dvr.
Any thoughts or suggestions, I would like to buy an S3 and transfer my S2 lifetime.
Thanks, Dan


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

Have you talked to TiVo about this? TiVo has specialists for dealing with cable companies, and they obviously know the requirements. My impression remains that cablecards have to be made available for a nominal monthly fee (no purchase) unless the company has applied for a waiver.


----------



## dt_dc (Jul 31, 2003)

CrispyCritter said:


> My impression remains that cablecards have to be made available for a nominal monthly fee (no purchase) unless the company has applied for a waiver.


As far as I can see ... available (for purchase) would seem to meet FCC regs just as well as available (for lease):
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4574297&&#post4574297


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

segaily said:


> My cable company charged me $100 each for my cable cards. Metrocast my cable company said that by law they could charge up to 10% over there cost for the cards and that Motorola was charging them $90 each for the cards.


Then they are overcharging, since 10% of $90 is $9, so they can only legally charge $99.


----------



## sandman10881 (Nov 13, 2006)

Hey Dan. I am in the same boat you are. I have Service Electric in Hazleton. When I inquired about cable cards I was told they don't lease them, they are only available for purchase at $125.00 per cable card. They also stated if I were to purchase one, I could take it with me if I were to move to another provider.

Since they are the only cable company in the area, I am outta luck. Don't know if I want to spend $800.00 for a Tivo + 250.00 for two cableCARD's + $299 for the TIVO service


----------



## segaily (Aug 3, 2003)

I am sorry they told me that Motorola charged them about $90. There actual cost is probably $90.91. They originally told me they were $150 each, but after I questioned that price they said that $150 included a $50 installation fee for each card. I finally got them to wave the installation fees and got the 2 cards for $100 each. 

The worst part is that one of my 2 cards is no longer able to tune the premium channels and they want to charge me $50 to come look at it. When I have more time I am going to have to call them back and see what I can work out with a supervisor.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

dt_dc said:


> As far as I can see ... available (for purchase) would seem to meet FCC regs just as well as available (for lease):
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4574297&&#post4574297


I've seen supported arguments both ways; I'll see if I can find the contrary evidence (I was looking at cablecard TV threads a year ago). My recollection was it had something to do with their plans once they started issuing cablecards for their own equipment (they can't rent out cablecards to their own equipment and sell cablecards for 3rd party equipment, or something like that).


----------



## dt_dc (Jul 31, 2003)

CrispyCritter said:


> My recollection was it had something to do with their plans once they started issuing cablecards for their own equipment (they can't rent out cablecards to their own equipment and sell cablecards for 3rd party equipment, or something like that).


Yes, there are some other regulations that come in to play if cable companies are renting out CableCards to use in their own equipment.

However ... since that day hasn't happened yet ...


----------



## onecastdan (Nov 25, 2006)

CrispyCritter said:


> Have you talked to TiVo about this? TiVo has specialists for dealing with cable companies, and they obviously know the requirements. My impression remains that cablecards have to be made available for a nominal monthly fee (no purchase) unless the company has applied for a waiver.


 CrispyCritter 
I did talk to tivo, they said there is not much they could do, and that I should talk to my cable company to try to work it out.


----------



## Justin Thyme (Mar 29, 2005)

Tivo is attempting to show the cable companies that they can be a good ally in helping them become more competitive to satellite offerings.

Since we as consumers have mechanisms to enforce our user rights, the most Tivo can do anyway is help us understand what those rights are, and how best to see that our rights are not trampled.

The steps appear to be
Contact the cable provider. If that fails to resolve, then
Contact the local franchise authority. If they have no authority, or the issue is still open then
Contact the FCC

It would be nice if they would provide a service telling us what the process and how to fight the battle ourselves, but we can figure this out for ourselves. Besides, it is not hard to see they are a mouse walking amidst dinosaurs, so it is hard to fault them for being wary about taking such a role.

They have a full set of fronts to fight on, they don't need to pick more battles to fight that we can fight ourselves. One ally that is much less fetterred is the consumer electronics agency. I have contacted them over the issue of assymetrical pricing for content and access fees.


----------



## jasel (Dec 3, 2006)

According to their website you can buy cards for $125 or lease them for $2.95 a month for each card. A little steep compared to some, but better than paying for something that will probably be out of date in a couple of years.


----------



## ADent (Jan 7, 2000)

Contact the FCC and complain.

The rule is that Cable Companies will be required to use CableCards for their equipment too - to create a level playing field. Problem is they keep petitioning the FCC to remove that rule or at least push it back a few more years.

Contact the FCC and tell them to hold the line.


----------



## onecastdan (Nov 25, 2006)

Jasel 
Could you tell me where it stated that you can rent cablecards on Service Electric's website, as I am very interested in doing this. I went to there website and I could not find anything on renting cablecards. 
Thanks, Dan


----------



## onecastdan (Nov 25, 2006)

jasel said:


> According to their website you can buy cards for $125 or lease them for $2.95 a month for each card. A little steep compared to some, but better than paying for something that will probably be out of date in a couple of years.


Jasel
Could you tell me where it stated that you can rent cablecards on Service Electric's website, as I am very interested in doing this. I went to there website and I could not find anything on renting cablecards.
Thanks, Dan


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

http://www.sectv.com/cable_card.html



> New! CableCARD
> 
> View digital cable television programming without installing an external converter*
> SERVICE ELECTRIC OFFERS TWO OPTIONS:
> ...


----------



## onecastdan (Nov 25, 2006)

SullyND 
Thanks for the info. The site you gave is a different franchise than the one I'm with out of Sunbury PA, however I will still bring this to there attention and maybe I can use it for leverage. 
Thanks, Dan


----------



## srauly (Apr 26, 2000)

Dan, please post back with what you find out. I'm in the process of moving from CT to Warwick township / Pottstown / Chester County, PA and found out that Service Electric (www.secv.com) is the cable company there. When I called them a few days ago they told me the same as you (they sell the cards but don't lease them). I've been contemplating getting a S3 TiVo but adding another $250 to the cost (for the 2 cablecards) is hard to swallow.


----------



## onecastdan (Nov 25, 2006)

srauly said:


> Dan, please post back with what you find out. I'm in the process of moving from CT to Warwick township / Pottstown / Chester County, PA and found out that Service Electric (www.secv.com) is the cable company there. When I called them a few days ago they told me the same as you (they sell the cards but don't lease them). I've been contemplating getting a S3 TiVo but adding another $250 to the cost (for the 2 cablecards) is hard to swallow.


SRAULY 
Yes you do have the same cable provider as I do. I will let you know as soon as I hear from them. My provider said they will all meet in mid december with there other Service Electric branches, and this will be brought up to find out how they want to work this out. I will also keep calling them to get this resolved. It would help If you can call your Service Electric cable supervisor before the meeting to push for a cablecard rental and no second recurring service fees. The more complaints they receive the better the chance they will do something about it. 
Thanks, I'll keep you posted, Dan


----------



## onecastdan (Nov 25, 2006)

srauly said:


> Dan, please post back with what you find out. I'm in the process of moving from CT to Warwick township / Pottstown / Chester County, PA and found out that Service Electric (www.secv.com) is the cable company there. When I called them a few days ago they told me the same as you (they sell the cards but don't lease them). I've been contemplating getting a S3 TiVo but adding another $250 to the cost (for the 2 cablecards) is hard to swallow.


Srauly 
Service Electric called and said 125.00 per card, however there will be no additional monthly service fee for the 2nd card. So I guess I'm going have to dish out 250.00 extra to get the S3. 
Dan


----------



## samo (Oct 7, 1999)

onecastdan said:


> Srauly
> Service Electric called and said 125.00 per card, however there will be no additional monthly service fee for the 2nd card. So I guess I'm going have to dish out 250.00 extra to get the S3.
> Dan


Out of curiosity, do they provide any kind of warranty on these cards? Quite a few people here reported defective cards or cards going bad after a while. Bad card is not a problem if it is rented, but if you own it - what happens if it goes bad in few months?


----------



## srauly (Apr 26, 2000)

samo said:


> Out of curiosity, do they provide any kind of warranty on these cards? Quite a few people here reported defective cards or cards going bad after a while. Bad card is not a problem if it is rented, but if you own it - what happens if it goes bad in few months?


That's the part that worries me the most. I didn't realize these cards were so flakey, but it sounds like they are. FWIW, I went ahead and ordered Service Electric's HD-DVR package for about $88/month plus $8/month for the HD-DVR box. This package includes their $43/month cable modem service, so I'm basically paying about $53/month for expanded basic (Comcast terminology), plus some digital channels, plus several HD channels, and their Comcast dual-tuner HD-DVR box with iGuide software.

If I want another HD-DVR box for another room, I think I pay about $8/month (for the box) plus $4/month for the DVR service, but since I'm planning on keeping my TiVo service active until I decide on my long-term plans, I'll just use one or both of my TiVo's for recording shows for my daughter.

I know that I'll hate the iGuide UI in comparison to TiVo (and I'm a software developer who is very much into the field of usability), but there's a limit to much one can justify paying. In order to have my cake (HD) and eat it too (TiVo), I'd be looking at shelling out about $650 for the S3 unit, plus $250 for the cablecards (which I'd be worried about flaking out once their probably short warranty period is over), plus $13/month for the service (if I moved my existing service over to it and deactivated one of my TiVo's), and all I'd save on my cable bill would be $8/month. So net difference would be about $900 up-front plus $5/month ongoing.

I'd really love to support the best DVR UI out there (TiVo), but they're making it awfully hard for me to do that.


----------



## onecastdan (Nov 25, 2006)

samo said:


> Out of curiosity, do they provide any kind of warranty on these cards? Quite a few people here reported defective cards or cards going bad after a while. Bad card is not a problem if it is rented, but if you own it - what happens if it goes bad in few months?


samo
The warranty is for 90 days, and no extra monthly service charge for the 2nd card.


----------



## entropy (Apr 1, 2002)

srauly said:


> I know that I'll hate the iGuide UI in comparison to TiVo (and I'm a software developer who is very much into the field of usability), but there's a limit to much one can justify paying.


And it's hard to justify paying for UI development when your customers complain about price. Developers can create a bad UI, but UI researchers can't create a bad codebase.

~ Kiran <[email protected]>


----------



## rstuffy (Feb 8, 2007)

I had zero success w/SECTV in Pennsylvania. The first two cards installed by their sevice dude failed to setup. I then took a day off work to return the two cards to SECTV office for new ones. The new ones failed to set up. Return those for new ones and they failed to setup, etc., etc. TiVo Tech support could only verify the cards were bad. I then gave up, returned the TiVo3 and switched to cable with their DVR. A major disappointment for me and my family. There has to be a better way.


----------



## onecastdan (Nov 25, 2006)

rstuffy 
I ended up going through 2, S3 tivos and alot of cablecards and waisted time. Tivo blamed cablecards and cablecards blamed tivo. That nightmare was back in Jan 2007. I finally gave up. I still have my S2 tivo but I really would like to get the S3 tivo. Is there anybody Out there that has had any success with SECTV in Pennsylvania (Shamokin, or Sunbury). 
I was hoping that over time S3tivos would update there hardware to create a smoother cablecard install. I will probably give it a try again in a month or two. All I want is to have a working S3 tivo with cablecards. 
Anybody else have any thoughts. 
Dan


----------



## srauly (Apr 26, 2000)

Bumping this thread. My Birdsboro, PA Service Electric bill had a 2008 channel and pricing insert and it looks like you can now rent the cable cards ($2.95/month). Not sure if this is a new development or not, and I'm not sure that I hate their Motorola boxes enough to justify the steep investment in a HD TiVo, yearly contracted TiVo monthly fees, and cable card rental fees, but it's nice to see that there's finally an option other than having to buy two cable cards from them at over $100 a pop.


----------



## Korleonis (Oct 14, 2009)

onecastdan said:


> Does anybody know where I can purchase a CableCard from, other than the cable company. My cable company (Service Electric Cablevision Sunbury PA) wants 125.00 apiece, and they will not rent them out. Thanks, Dan


$125.00 each, hell Intermittencable... I mean Intermountain cable of eastern Kentucky rents then out for $175 a month. not encluding your regular cable.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Korleonis said:


> $125.00 each, hell Intermittencable... I mean Intermountain cable of eastern Kentucky rents then out for $175 a month. not encluding your regular cable.


Wow! That's $2,100 year just in cablecard rental!


----------



## Korleonis (Oct 14, 2009)

SullyND said:


> Wow! That's $2,100 year just in cablecard rental!


Yep, but their solution is to rent their DVR for 10 Bucks a month. with is not Netflex compatible, because you have to buy their movies at 5 bucks a pop.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

Sorry for bumping an old thread but I am also on Service Electric in NJ (Sparta system) and I thought I'd offer some insight into my experiences with them.

First, not all the Service Electric cable companies are the same company. They used to be when John Walson was alive but before he died he split them up and gave his sons each a system. Our system is owned by Ed Walson. Yep, that's right, Service Electric is a family owned company. They were also the first cable company in the nation.

My experience with cablecards initially was that I had to buy them for $125 a piece. I paid the price back then. However, the cards came with no rental fees other than an "additional outlet" fee of 50 cents each per outlet (not per card). Since we have two TVs and one Series 3, the first outlet and digital SD box was free, so currently I pay NO equipment rental at all. 

In my quest to move to Windows 7 MC I called up about new cablecards and they said that they are no longer selling them but instead leasing them for $2.95/month. This is true for the Sparta NJ, Mahanoy City PA and Wilkes-Barre PA systems which are owned by Ed Walson.

The other systems (Sunbury, phillipsburg NJ and others) may have the same policy because they cooperate on a lot of things (even though they are independent companies).

Again, sorry for the bump but hope this helps.


----------

